# Opinions on my Oberhasli?



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

So I was just wanting some input on my yearling Ober doe's conformation etc. I want the good and the bad. I'm trying to learn what to look for in a good dairy doe since I'm the new dairy goat leader for my son's 4H club :crazy: don't ask me how that happened lol! Sorry I couldn't get better pics my 8 year old was taking the photos. I think she is a little small for her age, this spring will be her 2nd kidding. For reference I am 5'1. She was bitten by a rattle snake on the 4th of July and lost some weight. I am still working on getting her a little heavier, just ordered a copper bolus today. Opinions welcome.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not much good at "conformation"... But I think she's a beautiful doe! I like her long body and neck.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Her coat is so sleek! I'm jealous! She's beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I want her!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol thanks guys! I am pretty smitten with her. And thanks to whoever moved my thread, I didn't even know there was a goat conformation section  Does she look too thin? What is it about her that is good exactly? I know they are supposed to have "good dairy character" can someone elaborate on that a little more for me. I know they should have a long body and a fairly flat angle to their rump right? What other traits do you look for in a good dairy doe? Where does Bria lack? Thanks for letting me pick your brain! I will try and get shots of her front and back today.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I like her overall. Looks like she has a pretty nice fore udder, it could be a bit more extended. Can't really see the rear udder. I like her length of body, sharpness of withers, overall dairy strength. She has a long rump that looks especially level from thurl to thurl (obies tend to be really steep here). I like her head. Feminine, yet showing good width and strength. Nice clean dairy neck, going down into a strong brisket. I would like to see her standing on stronger rear pasterns, but that could be the pictures or the way her feet were trimmed. Mind if I ask her pedigree?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Also, she may be a bit shallow bodied now, but that is normal for yearling milker oberhasli does...depth will come with age.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Paige said:


> I like her overall. Looks like she has a pretty nice fore udder, it could be a bit more extended. Can't really see the rear udder. I like her length of body, sharpness of withers, overall dairy strength. She has a long rump that looks especially level from thurl to thurl (obies tend to be really steep here). I like her head. Feminine, yet showing good width and strength. Nice clean dairy neck, going down into a strong brisket. I would like to see her standing on stronger rear pasterns, but that could be the pictures or the way her feet were trimmed. Mind if I ask her pedigree?


Thank you for all of that. She does need a trim, I have to crack the whip on my hubby he is the farrier. What is thurl to thurl mean? This was also my first attempt to ever "set up" a goat so I apologize if she isn't standing great. I will go look up her pedigree and post it here. I know she comes from excellent lines with national champions. I am so blessed to have her and got such a good deal!


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=B001630961 Here is a link to her pedigree for those interested  I can't wait to have her bred this fall.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thurl to thurl would mean the levelness across the middle set of "bumps" in her rump structure. First are the hip bones, then near the base of the tail are the pin bones. About two-thirds of the way back from the Hips, you will find the thurls. You want her rump to be level from hip to pin, and from thurl to thurl. Like a flat table. 

You will get better at setting up as you go. Try setting her front legs directly under the highest part of her withers, to accent her brisket and strength of front end. Put her back leg just a bit behind her pin bones. Then have you camera person walk slightly back towards her hips and crouch to take the photos. This will give the goat a bit more width and 3D effect in the pictures, rather than looking flat.

Nice pedigree!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is an example. The person who took the photo was just slightly towards the back end of the goat, so you can see both of his hocks. BUT don't go to far or you will give your goat a short bodied effect...setting up is an art, lol!


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for explaining all of that for me! It will come in very handy as this is will be son's first year showing and I will probably be the only person available to help him. I keep reading everything I can about dairy goats and feel like my brain is fried lol.


----------

